# Trodizzle: Quarter 4, 2015



## trodizzle (Oct 3, 2015)

Actually this is for Q4 2015. Typo in the thread subject. 

I decided to make another thread to use as my journal for progress for the last quarter of 2015. My other thread is many pages long and tough to catch up on.

Current stats are 6'2", 39 years old, 217lbs as of this writing.

We have a family beach trip planned over Christmas so I have that as my next target date/milestone in mind.

*Goals:*
Be backne free by Christmas.
Be close to 200lbs by Christmas (or just a bit more cut up so the weight target could move a bit depending on the mirror)

*Supplementation:*

1 x Animal Pak Multivitamin daily
5 x MusclePharm Fish Oil daily (1500mg DHA, 2000mg EPA)
5g x Creatine daily

*Calories:*

I'm going to try and stay close to if not slightly under maintenance for my normal diet. I do use a heart rate monitor watch when I lift/do cardio and I do plan to eat the calories I burn doing those activities back but I will still try and keep close to or right under maintenance except for on my carb reload/cheat day which I don't really track.

Maintenance Calories = 2741 (7 hours sleep, no activities factored in) calc

*Macro Breakdown:*

Protein: 50% of Calories (or 326g per day)
Fats: 35% of Calories (or 109g per day)
Carbs: 15% of Calories* (or 109g per day)

*One carb reload/cheat day per week

*Training:*

Sticking with my current 4 day split for lifting, done once per week. I will be focusing on hypertrophy with my routine. So my target will be 3 sets of each of my exercises/lifts for 5 reps each (as a target) for 15 reps total per exercise/lift. Weight will be adjusted accordingly to keep close to this target rep range but still keep proper form.

Day 1: Chest/Biceps
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: Back
Day 4: Shoulders/Triceps

Adding in cardio as well, usually interval 5k's or steady state 5k's on my non-lifting days.

Day 5: Cardio
Day 6: Cardio

One rest day per week, I may also do cardio here if I feel like it though.

Day 7: Rest Day

*AAS/TRT:*

I've decided to take a break from TRT to get this backne under control. Going to go natty for the next 3 months.

*Current State:*


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2015)

Macros look good for your height / weight / age for a slow cut. 

Plan looks good, you got this.


----------



## Dex (Oct 3, 2015)

How do you go natty after being on TRT?


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 3, 2015)

Dex said:


> How do you go natty after being on TRT?



You just do? LOL. Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Dex (Oct 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> You just do? LOL. Not sure what you mean.



I mean, how is your normal testosterone production going to be? I thought once on TRT, there was no coming off.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 3, 2015)

Awesome Dizz, you've been kicking ass for awhile. You will have no problems getting your goal.

I feel you on the acne, I had acne with a 260 TT. So I'm kinda screwed with that.

I've been using this dial body soap, works great for me. You can get it at your local walmart, or something


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 3, 2015)

How long have you been on, what trt dose, what ai.


----------



## mickems (Oct 3, 2015)

Dizz,  you've come a long way on your journey and had good results. Although I don't see any graph chart,  I'm sure you got this one in the bag. on another note, isn't bacne worth it? Smash those goals, brother.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 3, 2015)

mickems said:


> Dizz,  you've come a long way on your journey and had good results. Although I don't see any graph chart,  I'm sure you got this one in the bag. on another note, isn't bacne worth it? Smash those goals, brother.



To me, no, it's not. I really don't like having a nice body but then be embarrassed to show it because it's all covered with big, red, nasty looking cystic acne in bulk. I mean if it was hard to see that would be one thing but it's very, very noticeable to myself, my wife, and others I'm sure. **** it. I'm sure a break won't hurt me. Mentally I will feel much more confident with modest, natty muscle mass if coupled with clear skin vs being all AAS level jacked but look like I have some skin disease.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 3, 2015)

Natty muscles clear skin and immaculate haircut.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 3, 2015)

I think your macros suck

I think your training volume is too low

I think you should simply focus on building muscle for greater long term success 

I think your acne will get worse when you come off

I think you will probably not a single **** will be given about the above and you will do just fine anyway lol

In for success regardless. Bring it on dizzlestix


----------



## Magical (Oct 4, 2015)

Run it Diz, looks good


----------



## mickems (Oct 4, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> To me, no, it's not. I really don't like having a nice body but then be embarrassed to show it because it's all covered with big, red, nasty looking cystic acne in bulk. I mean if it was hard to see that would be one thing but it's very, very noticeable to myself, my wife, and others I'm sure. **** it. I'm sure a break won't hurt me. Mentally I will feel much more confident with modest, natty muscle mass if coupled with clear skin vs being all AAS level jacked but look like I have some skin disease.



good point there.


----------



## DF (Oct 4, 2015)

Brave man dizzy.  Doing a cut while coming into those holiday months.  The combo of Halloween,  thanksgiving, Christmas and New years tend to be a gainer for sure.  Just 15% carbs I'd be dragging ass all day long.  Coming off trt :0 

Best of luck!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 4, 2015)

Dizz, you are the strongest willed person on this board, this should be a walk in the park 

Even if you feel down being off I know you will still keep kicking ass, it's what we do! :32 (16):


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 4, 2015)

DF said:


> Brave man dizzy.  Doing a cut while coming into those holiday months.  The combo of Halloween,  thanksgiving, Christmas and New years tend to be a gainer for sure.  Just 15% carbs I'd be dragging ass all day long.  Coming off trt :0
> 
> Best of luck!



Yeah, it will be a challenge but it's all good. The 15% carbs isn't new to me, I've been rocking that plan for a bit of time now and it works pretty well for me. I don't really notice any sort of fatigue related to it but it may be because I keep a reload/cheat day mixed in as well.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 4, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Dizz, you are the strongest willed person on this board, this should be a walk in the park
> 
> Even if you feel down being off I know you will still keep kicking ass, it's what we do! :32 (16):



Ha, you're too kind!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 4, 2015)

B12 injections are delightful. Might be a good addition to the new regimen.


----------



## mickems (Oct 4, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Dizz, you are the strongest willed person on this board, this should be a walk in the park
> 
> Even if you feel down being off I know you will still keep kicking ass, it's what we do! :32 (16):



^^^^^^^this pretty much sums it up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 5, 2015)

You're acne will get worse coming off trt. Count on it. 

Other then that, good luck.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 5, 2015)

I like that you actually have a plan Dizz, I don't think that most of the guys on here have one at all.

I had thought about coming off of TRT for awhile....and then I laughed to myself and pinned again


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2015)

I do have to agree with the acne getting worse most likely as the only time I even broke out was when I came off..it wasn't bad by any means but it "was" the only time I did  Hormones readjusting dizz.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 5, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I do have to agree with the acne getting worse most likely as the only time I even broke out was when I came off..it wasn't bad by any means but it "was" the only time I did  Hormones readjusting dizz.



We shall see. It hasn't gotten any better since getting off Tren (June). It hasn't gotten any better by lowering my TRT (from 250 per week down to 150 per week). Bloods are perfect in regards to E2 so I don't think it's an AI issue. I do know when I wasn't on TRT I was acne free so I'm going to give it a go and report back.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 5, 2015)

are you gonna pct or just stop ? 

wish ya luck dude , like they said hopefully coming off wont back fire on ya


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 5, 2015)

If your acne is that bad, have you ever thought about a real low (safe) dosage run of accutane? 

I don't have horrible skin at all but I would say I always have at least one or 2 zits on my face (usually covered up by my beard) at all times. I also get lots of black heads on my temples. I have tried several prescription topical creams (insert gay jokes there) and ALL of the OTC ones but none of them worked for me. Considering I shower twice a day religiously and use 2 different kinds of face scrubs plus a shampoo with tea tree oil in it, my acne has nothing to do with being a dirty person. That being said, I have just recently been doing a ton of reading up on low dosages of accutane. Mostly in the 10 to 20mg per day range. People with severe acne are as high as 50mg twice a day. That being said, I have read just hundreds and hundreds of reports of people running it at like 20mg a day for around 6 months and they come off and the acne never comes back. Then of course there are some that claim they are 100% acne free for 6-8 months then it slowly comes back and they jump back on the low dose cycle for another few months. 

There are definitely some horror stories but its like that with everything. Im sure a lot of it has to do with your genetic make up, Dose, duration, Etc. My plan is to take liv.52 with it and get some bloods done after about 6 weeks and make sure everything  comes back good. Ill also stay away from the whiskey and all the pain killers that are known to be tough on the liver. Just an option if you are really having problems with the acne.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 5, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> are you gonna pct or just stop ?
> 
> wish ya luck dude , like they said hopefully coming off wont back fire on ya



Well I have been on HCG my entire time on TRT so I hope my nuts are still producing but only bloods will tell after a bit. I have tapered back my dosage up until last week and I'm fully off this week. I also hope it won't back fire, but I gotta do something, it's pretty bad looking and gets quite painful.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 5, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> If your acne is that bad, have you ever thought about a real low (safe) dosage run of accutane?
> 
> I don't have horrible skin at all but I would say I always have at least one or 2 zits on my face (usually covered up by my beard) at all times. I also get lots of black heads on my temples. I have tried several prescription topical creams (insert gay jokes there) and ALL of the OTC ones but none of them worked for me. Considering I shower twice a day religiously and use 2 different kinds of face scrubs plus a shampoo with tea tree oil in it, my acne has nothing to do with being a dirty person. That being said, I have just recently been doing a ton of reading up on low dosages of accutane. Mostly in the 10 to 20mg per day range. People with severe acne are as high as 50mg twice a day. That being said, I have read just hundreds and hundreds of reports of people running it at like 20mg a day for around 6 months and they come off and the acne never comes back. Then of course there are some that claim they are 100% acne free for 6-8 months then it slowly comes back and they jump back on the low dose cycle for another few months.
> 
> There are definitely some horror stories but its like that with everything. Im sure a lot of it has to do with your genetic make up, Dose, duration, Etc. My plan is to take liv.52 with it and get some bloods done after about 6 weeks and make sure everything  comes back good. Ill also stay away from the whiskey and all the pain killers that are known to be tough on the liver. Just an option if you are really having problems with the acne.



Acutally, yes. I have met with two different derms. Most recently I have been on Bactrim oral antibiotic coupled with a peroxide wash and topical antibiotic, no real progress. The next step per the derm was accutane but it can get pretty damn expensive (if going pills and not the horrible tasting liquid). I have a follow-up derm appt this wednesday and I will see what they say.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 5, 2015)

not worried about e spikes after you stop the test tho ? , i hope you at least have some clomid and nolva on hand dude . whatever trips you trigger i guess dude , good luck


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2015)

Update:

I saw my derm a few days ago. The oral and topical antibiotics for my backne haven't really helped at all so we're going the accutane route. She is starting me out on 40mg every day for the first month. I started that 3 days ago.

Here is a current pic of the nasty ass backne i've been fighting.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 10, 2015)

I can see why the acne is such a big deal for you. Hopefully you get that squared away


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 10, 2015)

Damn diz that does look link an issue. I hope you get it taken care of. I'm so glad I don't get much acne. A buddy of mine gets it so bad that he doesn't even want to take his shirt off.


----------



## mickems (Oct 10, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Damn diz that does look link an issue. I hope you get it taken care of. I'm so glad I don't get much acne. A buddy of mine gets it so bad that he doesn't even want to take his shirt off.



Dizz, I had no idea it was that bad either. I have to recant my comment earlier.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 13, 2015)

Derm ordered labs the other day prior to scripting accutane. Here are the results.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 13, 2015)

Your LDL is 35???? I hate you!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 13, 2015)

Today will be my 7th day on 40mg of accutane. Just started to notice dry lips today. No other sides quite yet.

Stocked up on Cetaphil at Wal-Mart today. This is the only soap/moisturizer recommended by my derm. No antibacterial stuff either, too harsh with the accutane, just their gentle cleanser product.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 13, 2015)

Good luck bro


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 14, 2015)

213.5 today.

These are from last night.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 19, 2015)

19th day natty.
13th day on accutane.

Feeling pretty darn good actually, no negative sides from coming off TRT so far.

Accutane seems to have kicked in as well. Lips are pretty dry, Aquaphor multiple times per day to keep that in check. My shoulders seem to be starting to clear up, on an occasional new cystic bad boy popping up in that area right now. Other parts of my back (down the spine mostly) seems to have new ones showing up but I think this is due to the initial purge/breakaout associated with the accutane. That garbage trapped under your skin has to go somewhere, right? So overall feeling pretty positive about that treatment right now.

Training is good, still sticking with Hypertrophy training (heavy weight, low reps).

Diet is good calorie wise but macro's haven't been dead on, not really stressing on this too much right now. Average split so far this month has been 43%p/34%f/23%c.

Down to 214 lbs as of right now, I was at 218 the first of the month.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 19, 2015)

Looking pretty lean bro.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2015)

doing excellent my friend


----------



## DF (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey dizzy was your total biliruben up on your last blood work?


----------



## mickems (Oct 19, 2015)

Good job Dizz. Keep up the positive attitude.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 19, 2015)

Keep up the good work Dizz, I remember accutane, I hated it but it worked


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 20, 2015)

DF said:


> Hey dizzy was your total biliruben up on your last blood work?



Yes, I have something called Gilbert's Syndrom which causes that. It's always been high.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 20, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Keep up the good work Dizz, I remember accutane, I hated it but it worked



My hope it's a "run it once and done" type thing. Seems to be many reporting that once they run a full course, that are pretty much cured from those massive breakouts. It's something to be hopeful about at least.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 2, 2015)

Update:

November is just now starting. 

My weight is pretty much the same as last month. Diet was not on point (macros off, too many cheat days) but I was able to keep my weight about the same as it was last month.

First full month without TRT, no big deal, I may have noticed some minor strength losses but I'm also paying much more attention to my form and the muscles while lifting so i'm not really worried about increasing weight. Still sticking with hypertrophy focused training, keeping with this until the end of the year.

I'm almost a month into Accutane. Love it so far. Back is really starting to clear up. Chapped lips is the only side i'm experiencing.


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 18, 2015)

Diz- You are doing great.... You have come a long way...Great job...


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 18, 2015)

New pics.

Eat a dick, the shirt was free.





Snake giving me some posing tips. Pecs are shit right now IMHO.





Slow-n-steady wins the race I suppose. 1.5 months into #teamnatty at this point.


----------



## mickems (Nov 18, 2015)

Still looking good Dizz. What about those wheelz?


----------



## DF (Nov 18, 2015)

Great job Dizzy!  Need more meat on that ass!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 18, 2015)

looking lean and mean dizzy


----------



## Seeker (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking sexy


----------



## bugman (Nov 18, 2015)

Any updates Dizzle?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd do you.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 19, 2015)

bugman said:


> Any updates Dizzle?



Anything in particular you were curious on?


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 19, 2015)

mickems said:


> Still looking good Dizz. What about those wheelz?



Here you go bro.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 19, 2015)

very nice dizzy!


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 27, 2015)

Just about 2 months natty, here are the bloods.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 28, 2015)

#teamnolongernatty


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh, hello there...


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2015)

Sexy bastard!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 3, 2015)

So it's December. After 2 months of being natty, an a TT of 221, I'm back on TRT. I'm taking 225mg per week which should get me around 850 or so TT.

Weight is the same, I feel some nice recomp gains though. I attribute many of these gains to a new program I've been testing out. You know me. 

So what's my program?

Well, I'm a big fan of Arnold. His work ethic and the body he built back in the day was amazing. So, I've studied his "Blueprint" program which I've modified to fit my lifestyle. In essence it's a great deal of variety, many more lifts compared to my old program. This has me lifting 5 days per week and it takes a total of two weeks to get through the entire circuit. Now, Arnold would do all of these within one week, I'm spreading it over two. When you add up all the lifts in his program, it's a total of 63 lifts. I've trimmed off 3 that I can't do at my gym and I worked in the rest so that I do 6 of these each day, enough time I have allocated to the gym. So when you see (monday) next to a lift, that's when Arnold would have done it. The day column is the actual day I hit the lift. I've been keeping to the rep ranges suggested by his program as well.

Here is my work for November, remember this isn't the flame forum.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 3, 2015)

Damn man that's a hell of a program lol I'm curious to see your results


----------



## DF (Dec 3, 2015)

Go get it Dizzy!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2015)

Have fun Dizzle.


----------

